# Sporadic sync



## JosephDurham (Jul 11, 2015)

So, my kindle keyboard and iPhone 6 are set up to receive my furthest page read when I sync the two.  I have sent a host of books through my kindle email and they have all come through just as they should.  Here is the problem, when I read from my iPhone and go home and sync the keyboard it'll sync (no issue).  However, when I read from the tablet or the iPhone and then sync the other device will not sync at all.  It's very hit-n-miss.  Anyone have any ideas or suggestions?  

Thanks,

Joe


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I haven't had that exact problem . . . but I don't have iThings. I do, however, have a vague recollection of someone talking about iThing snycing issues . . . . with luck someone with more experience will happen along soon.

A couple of things you can check in the mean time -- you probably already have, but never hurts to mention things in case you (or others) haven't 

Make sure syncing is actually turned on -- I've had settings at MYC&D switch randomly. I think they're updating systems or something. I've never had sync go off, but I have had my default device get undesignated. Regardless, it's worth verifying. Sometimes the problem is that it's just not plugged in.   

On the kindle, be sure wifi is on. If necessary, toggle it off and then on again. I find this often will trigger a sync. And I've definitely known kindles to sort of get stuck . . .wifi shows as on but it's really not connecting. The wifi just needs to be rebooted.

I haven't had 3G on my kindles in quite a while, but it always did seem to me that it would not sync over 3G as often as it did over WiFi. Which kind of makes sense when you think about it. So if you're using 3G that could be part of the delay as well.

I do recall that with the earlier kindles syncing from the home page was more reliable than syncing from within a book. Note, however, that the syncing is no longer 'furthest page' but now 'last page read'. It's a minor distinction but can cause some confusion. I'll sometimes open a book with a map or something to that page on my Fire. Then I read on my kindle . . . I don't, obviously, want to sync to the map page every time, but it will occasionally try to do so if I looked at the map page on the Fire and the device syncs before I pick up my Voyage again.

Personal documents will for sure sync if you use Send to Kindle. I am not sure they sync if you send to the kindle via the kindle's email address. Here's why: with Send to Kindle, you have the option to tell it to go to more than one device at the same time, and to have it stored in your cloud. I'm not sure that's possible via email, or that the cloud storage happens automatically. And if it's not in the cloud and on both devices, it won't sync.

Hope that helps!


----------



## barryem (Oct 19, 2010)

I was having problems with the sync being reliable.  It worked most of the time but not nearly all the time.  So I experimented and the combination of things I ended up with that seemed to solve the problem was at the end of each reading session, go back to the home page and sync.  At the beginning of each session go to the home page and sync before I open my book.

When I do this it works.  It might fail every now and then but only rarely.  It read on my Kindle and on my phone and it seems to work equally well going either way.

I've been doing this for a long time and they might have fixed whatever problem I was having since there have been a number of updates since, but this is easy to do so I just keep on doing it.

By the way, I also have a Kobo which I use occasionally with an epub copy of the same book.  As a result I've made it a point to have a good sense of where I am in a book at the end of a session so if I go to the Kobo, or from the Kobo, I know where to begin since obviously there isn't going to be any syncing.  This has also become a habit and when I do have to find my place now it's fairly trivial.  Before I started doing this it could take a few minutes.

Barry


----------



## JosephDurham (Jul 11, 2015)

Came home from work and the same exact thing....AGAIN


----------



## Tuttle (Jun 10, 2010)

I had issues with syncing from my k2. I got to expecting it and would note and jump to the page on my phone if I was expecting to read. Syncing from my phone to my kindle worked fine. 

I didn't find a solution, just found "if I know when the issue will happen, it's less irritating than when I don't know"


----------



## JosephDurham (Jul 11, 2015)

Now my kindle is syncing just fine, however I still cannot for the life of me get my kindle app to receive last page read after I've syncd my actual kindle.  Any thoughts at all??

Joseph


----------

